# Fly Fishing Boots/Waders



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd like to get my Son a good pair of boots/waders. He bought the stuff he has now and stated he needs boots that don't have the felt bottom as he's concerned about potentially the issue of transporting something to another body of water...he does completely rinse/clean/air dry thoroughly his boots...he'd just like to upgrade to another boot.

So any recommendations on a good quality boot?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Simms freestone has some good boots with vibram soles. The screw in lugs are extra but worth it. You'll break your neck if you don't have them.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Simms freestone has some good boots with vibram soles. The screw in lugs are extra but worth it. You'll break your neck if you don't have them.


+1

Simms products are well worth the money IMHO.


----------

